# Editing Multiple Photos In Photoshop Elements 9



## UrFavSigma (Apr 3, 2011)

I have bunch of photos that I want to add the same effect to in PSE9 but I don't want to go through and do it individually. I'm not sure how to do it. I tried highlighting them all and adding the same effect but it only added the effect to one pic. How can I do this?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 3, 2011)

What are you looking to achieve? I know in Photoshop CS4 you can make an action and save it then just open up all your pictures and make two clicks and it does it for you. Basically like making a preset


----------



## Candixx (Apr 3, 2011)

You can make actions in other versions of photoshop too. Im not sure that applying the same effect to many photos at once is possible in photoshop. I think every photo should be edited individually anyway, as the same effect may not work on all of them. Just my opinion. I do appreciate the time it takes though!


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2011)

Elements is inexpensive becausebeing a consumer level product it lacks many features the $699 CS5 has. Recording actions and versatile batch processing functions are just a couple of them.


----------

